# Sony Is Out To Get You Hackers II



## girugamarc (Oct 3, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Last week garyopa from PSX Scene reported that Sony was busy searching for those that sold PS Jailbreak and they were also looking at PSGroove, PSFreedom and OpenPSJailbreak, you can find this thread here.
> 
> Well it seems that garyopa is creating his own “PS3 Wikileaks” as he has posted a lot more legal documents on his site, this is what he said(take a note of the line i highlighted in red):
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## girugamarc (Oct 3, 2010)

Whups, I meant to make the title "Sony Is Out to Get Hackers". How do I change title?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 3, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> Whups, I meant to make the title "Sony Is Out to Get Hackers". How do I change title?



I think if a mod looks at your comment, they'll change it for you.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2010)

Who Sont? jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Man they really going hard on this


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 3, 2010)

Have there been lawsuits against any modchips in the past (flashcarts excluded for now)?
If there have and nothing happened then I don't see why Sony won this one unless there is some kind of copyright problem on top of the modchip.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 3, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> girugamarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or a very sexy mag staff douche.


----------



## girugamarc (Oct 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Have there been lawsuits against any modchips in the past (flashcarts excluded for now)?
> If there have and nothing happened then I don't see why Sony won this one unless there is some kind of copyright problem on top of the modchip.


I think Sony won some lawsuit against some Australian online distributor of the PS3Jailbreak. But that's it I think.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 3, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They got the device banned for sale in Australia. They haven't filed any other lawsuits yet.
But why did they win that one? If there have been lawsuits against modchips before that were lost what made that one different, is what I'm asking. I'm not sure if there have been lawsuits before though (though I'd be surprised if there haven't)


----------



## DaMummy (Oct 3, 2010)

oh yeah, thatll stop the hackers, tell them they cant do something....smart move sony!


----------



## hova1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sony can do whatever the fuck they want. It's their console, even if you pay 599$ for it, Sony still owns it (and you).


----------



## Apex (Oct 3, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> Quote:
> ten87510 / ttnooker0yahoo. com
> Tom Nooker
> 1115 E. Cedar Ave., Manitowoc, WI, 54220
> In this round of court documents filed by SCEA, they are showing the courts they own the rights to the names “Playstation, PSP, PS, PS3? so they are pushing the courts for speedy discovery for any website that uses this trademarked “letters / names” in their domain names.




Tom Nooker.

Tom Nooker

Tom Nooker

TOM NOOK


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 3, 2010)

hova1 said:
			
		

> Sony can do whatever the fuck they want. It's their console, even if you pay 599$ for it, *Sony still owns it* (and you).


I'd beg to differ. They can't, for instance, come and take it away from me. They just own the copyright to all the systems inside it so I couldn't clone it. They also have licensing laws that should prevent me from coding my own games for it without their conesnt.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 3, 2010)

HOW THE _*HELL*_ do you _*TRADEMARK*_ the *LETTERS PS*?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Oct 3, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> HOW THE _*HELL*_ do you _*TRADEMARK*_ the *LETTERS PS*?



Stylize them in some distinct way?


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 3, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You then own the copyright to that logo, not the letters P and S. If you start trademarking letters I've just infringed several times in this sentence alone.


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 3, 2010)

There is no Mathieu Hervais. Then, no problem.


----------



## Rosales (Oct 3, 2010)

What's wrong with fighting piracy?


----------



## Nikolay (Oct 3, 2010)

Tom Nooker.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 3, 2010)

nice to see their making an effort. 

the fact that this is getting sold is the problem in itself; only reason why sony is cracking down on them


----------



## SparkFenix (Oct 3, 2010)

*P*hoto *S*hop


----------



## VashTS (Oct 3, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Have there been lawsuits against any modchips in the past (flashcarts excluded for now)?
> If there have and nothing happened then I don't see why Sony won this one unless there is some kind of copyright problem on top of the modchip.




iirc, sony shut down the great lik-sang.com for importing sony stuffs.  lik-sang was awesome back in the day.


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 3, 2010)

They'll never succeed with this plan. Hackers will always stay one step ahead.


----------



## thebigboss14 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sony it's really going hard about the PS3 being hacked. That it's the first time I really see a game company really trying to stop everything they can for they console. This is not good for those people.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 3, 2010)

I would suggest censoring the site name in the news article.

On topic though, I wonder where Sony is going to stop. I mean, I commend them for trying to stop piracy on their console but how far are they going to go?


----------



## girugamarc (Oct 3, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I would suggest censoring the site name in the news article.
> 
> On topic though, I wonder where Sony is going to stop. I mean, I commend them for trying to stop piracy on their console but how far are they going to go?


As far as money will allow them to go. Which is pretty much as far as they want to go.


----------



## macgeek417 (Oct 3, 2010)

OH NO SONY MUST SUE PRINTER COMPANIES OVER *P*ost*S*cript


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 3, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA!! So much for a console that's MORE than a gaming system, eh?

Sony realize their epic fail as they try to spew lawsuits and crackdown on dealers who sale piracy stuff. Sony can't wait win, their console is design to be a multimedia device so one exploit is there, there will be more exploits. Someone should sue Sony and claim that 'The PS3 console is a multimedia device, it does not only play games. It plays blu-rays, go on the internet, and install other O/S. If they didn't want to get hack, they wouldn't made such a device in the first place!'


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHA!! So much for a console that's MORE than a gaming system, eh?
> 
> Sony realize their epic fail as they try to spew lawsuits and crackdown on dealers who sale piracy stuff. Sony can't wait win, their console is design to be a multimedia device so one exploit is there, there will be more exploits. Someone should sue Sony and claim that 'The PS3 console is a multimedia device, it does not only play games. It plays blu-rays, go on the internet, and install other O/S. If they didn't want to get hack, they wouldn't made such a device in the first place!'


So you mean go out of business cause they do not want their products hack? What?


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 3, 2010)

Whats different between this modchip and others in the past is that this one was absolutely only usable to circumvent copy right protections, whereas others on others systems one way or another were able to claim they had another use at release ie HB, Other OS, etc..  

As to the argument about ownership after purchase, I personally think the owner who buys it should have the rights to it and do what ever they want to it so long as it doesn't violate copy right/piracy laws for software/games. But that is my opinion, the law is the other way around and says the company owns it and you cannot do diddly. At least in the USA. But the USA is a capitalistic corrupt money hungry greedy state so you should expect that from us.

Lastly how far are they gonna take it, I would say there are 2 options they either keep going after mfgs and distributors only, OR they go FULL BLOWN APE SH1T, and pull a RIAA and start knocking on indivdual's doors with lists obtained from sites taken down. I personally am a pesimist so you know what I think is going to happen.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 4, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm does sony have more money then nintendo to stop this hack stuff i wonder...


----------



## thedicemaster (Oct 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> HOW THE _*HELL*_ do you _*TRADEMARK*_ the *LETTERS PS*?


such trademarks are not unheard of.
for example, a certain shade of pink is trademarked by t-mobile so anyone using that color in combination with telecommunication business can expect a take-down notice.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 4, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you misinform temper, Sony should think twice before making a console that's not only for gaming purposes only. PS3 is like a computer you know; the reason why Sony is mad because the dealers who sells illegal those PS3 dongles to consumers who can download the PS3 games, create a backup, and never to have to buy games which is not true. 

PS3 games are like 20-50 GBs pre-download? Only a few knows what to do without damaging their console. Sony is not losing money, just revenue value from their predicted sales. Although, Sony can just remodel the PS3 consoles to block any possible exploits. Do the same thing with their updates, update every week is that so hard?


----------



## purechaos996 (Oct 4, 2010)

I thought the exact same thing, that has to be a fake name.


----------



## Fellow (Oct 4, 2010)

Rosales said:
			
		

> What's wrong with fighting piracy?



I agree with this.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 4, 2010)

Fellow said:
			
		

> Rosales said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing is wrong with it. It's just how they are going about it and overreacting to it.


----------



## Duero (Oct 4, 2010)

Fellow said:
			
		

> Rosales said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whats wrong with a free world ? not free stuf but free world the stuff I buy is my stuff there fore I do what ever I want with my ps3 if Sony dose not like it they can kiss my ass. But then again I would never hack my ps3 cuz took expensive if it brakes. The only great think with hacked consoles is all the private made programs that you want but sony or Nintendo never makes for you. Like a Better media program for the psp or a better flash radio program or even enable you to watch youtube with a youtube program and not need use that CRAPPY Browser they dear even call a web browser.


----------



## Takanato (Oct 4, 2010)

"Another bad-apple that SCEA is after now, is *snip* of “getps3break.com” as he seems they been selling 250gb HDD’s loaded with over 75 games on it, I hope they burn in hell for crossing the line on this!"

Behold! The village idiot...lmao. I went to that site and the dude had his number on it...Wow..Lolz.



			
				DJPlace said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmmmmm does sony have more money then nintendo to stop this hack stuff i wonder...



Probably..since its a franchise of tvs, radios, dvd players, computers, laptops, phones e.t.c. They are high up in the electronic sales ranking soz yar.


----------



## dmonkey21 (Oct 4, 2010)

Idk but this doesn't seem to be a smart move by sony... there is ABSOLUTELY no way they can stop all the PSJailbreak stuff, especially when it can now be achieved for free with homebrew for USB devices! IMO, this whole stunt just brings more attention to the fact that a PS3 can be hacked. What do you think people who have never hacked a system are going to do when they read about Sony's campaign? my guess would be that they google how to do it themselves lol. I mean, take Nintendo: Wii piracy is a problem for them, but they don't do massive public stunts like this, they try to fix the problem quietly instead of advertising the possibility that people who pay for their games don't have to lol.

To us, 4.3 + 4.2 firmware is a deliberate attempt to combat homebrew and piracy on their console.

To the rest of their paying customers it is just a useful update for your system.

Just my two cents, there's a reason other companies haven't done this, even with rampant console piracy in the past


----------



## RoMee (Oct 4, 2010)

dmonkey21 said:
			
		

> Idk but this doesn't seem to be a smart move by sony... there is ABSOLUTELY no way they can stop all the PSJailbreak stuff, especially when it can now be achieved for free with homebrew for USB devices! IMO, this whole stunt just brings more attention to the fact that a PS3 can be hacked. What do you think people who have never hacked a system are going to do when they read about Sony's campaign? my guess would be that they google how to do it themselves lol. I mean, take Nintendo: Wii piracy is a problem for them, but they don't do massive public stunts like this, they try to fix the problem quietly instead of advertising the possibility that people who pay for their games don't have to lol.
> 
> To us, 4.3 + 4.2 firmware is a deliberate attempt to combat homebrew and piracy on their console.
> 
> ...




you forgot one thing...nintendo sucks at combating piracy

and if you own sony will you let pirate do what they want with your product?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 4, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> dmonkey21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i think Nintendo knows to not over react over piracy like Sony does.  Nintendo products are like money printers for them so it doesn't really matter as much but it does hurt their 3rd party developers though.

IDK why Sony is taking this like someone threatened them with a bomb in the building.  They act like they are only selling PS3. They are a multimedia company and get enough money from the other stuff they are selling already. Man, $ony and M$ the 2 money hungry companies.

This doesn't mean that I oppose of what Sony is doing but i think they are over reacting a bit.

Edited: Sounded like I was supporting piracy


----------



## Another World (Oct 4, 2010)

also i feel like sony products sell because of the software, while nintendo products sell because of the potential homebrew and emulators, and the 1st party software.

-another world


----------



## SPH73 (Oct 4, 2010)

Somewhere I imagine Kaz Hirai is hiding in a bunker awaiting news on the end of the war.


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 4, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> Somewhere I imagine Kaz Hirai is hiding in a bunker awaiting news on the end of the war.



Saying RIIIIIIIIIIDGE RACEEEEEEER?


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is the source allowed to be posted here, considering once you open it, they have a site for psp iso downloads?


----------



## ChrisRX (Oct 4, 2010)

SPH73 said:
			
		

> They'll never succeed with this plan. Hackers will always stay one step ahead.


I highly doubt that. It's taken hackers 4 years to find one exploit in the system, which they then helpfully open sourced so that anyone could use it, which includes Sony in the fix of the exploit.
Sony will always be ahead because obviously they know way more about the system and have all the source code and design documents to quickly fix any exploits that are found.


----------



## megawalk (Oct 4, 2010)

great sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i hope you do your jobs well

then hackers will do their jobs well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for offering this chance to hackers to give data to any hacker out there
and once again
Thanks, Sony


----------



## mikeng714 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi everybody, I been sue from Sony for PS3 Jailbreak. 
I am the person on this list. 

The person who work for Sony Playstation ordering ps3 jailbreak through my website is 

Austin Phillips

United States  
Email:[email protected] Austin Phillips
34 Rausch St #201
San Francisco, CA 94103

other address 
Austin Phillips c/o Cahn
581 27th Street
San Francisco, CA 94131

Email: [email protected]
PH: 415-359-5393

This guy Austin Phillips who work for Sony Playstation is ordering the ps3 jailbreak from other website to sue us. 
Use our device for evidence in court. So watch out guy!!! . This guy Austin Phillips is a ****er


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 5, 2010)

Even if they stop all PS3 Jailbreak devices, they can't stop software port that uses TI-84, Dingoo A320, etc. 

Though Sony is more aggressive than Nintendo. Ouch.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 5, 2010)

so wait now they are going after people who have legit not illegal usb hacks, how are they able to sue them? i dont quite understand if they are selling a legal product without sony code or anything, how are they going to win this?


----------



## petspaps (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok Sony are really startin to piss me off. Don't get me wrong there ain't nothing wrong against fighting piracy (yarrrr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) But for me this is overboard. First the revelation about the YLOD, now this. Anyone else feeling a little crapped on here.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 5, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> so wait now they are going after people who have legit not illegal usb hacks, how are they able to sue them? i dont quite understand if they are selling a legal product without sony code or anything, how are they going to win this?


it violates the DMCA


----------



## fartos32 (Oct 5, 2010)

Is this why ShopTemp stopped selling the PS3Breaks?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 5, 2010)

Shoptemp originally stopped selling them because they lied about being updateable, and there was much confusion as to what was what.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 5, 2010)

mikeng714 said:
			
		

> Hi everybody, I been sue from Sony for PS3 Jailbreak.
> I am the person on this list.
> 
> The person who work for Sony Playstation ordering ps3 jailbreak through my website is
> ...




How much are you being sued for?


----------



## mikeng714 (Oct 5, 2010)

We dont know how much we being sue for!  We are waiting for the summon. 
The court date "To Be Decided"

We are getting the news people to court to show how Sony is being an ass about it.


----------

